# HELP - UAE residence visa duration



## Iveka (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello expats!

I need some info about the duration of issuing a residence visa. 

My situation: My boyfriend was hired as a researcher at a prestigous international company in Dubai and according to the company they applied for visa already two weeks ago, but it has not been issued yet. 

Now they want him to enter via visit visa this thursday and wait until the residence visa is issued, then drive to the Omani border and renew his visa status to resident. 

My problem: I have already bought a ticket to come and see him Feb 3 and I am really really looking forward to seeing him, I cant spend more than a month apart 

In addition to that, we don't really want to take a hotel, as it is expensive for a whole week plus we are an unmarried couple so the local culture doesn't respect it that much...and anyhow, spending our time in his apartment is simply better...

So it would be crucial for him to have an apartment by Feb 3, and for renting an apartment I think I understood that he has to have a valid residence visa. Is there maybe any way of renting an apartment already prior to having been given a resident visa?

So my question is, do you guys and girls think the residence visa that was applied for 2 weeks ago will be ready in the next 4 weeks? 
What is your experience with residence visa duration?

You would help a helpless gal a lot! Thx!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nope, you need a residence visa but there are places that will rent a place to you on a monthly basis and very expensive prices. As for the culture, they don't really care or usually ask if you're married.

Residence visa applications vary, some get it in 2 weeks, some 4, some have taken 8 weeks. It usually depends on your nationality and how good the company is at pushing for them.


----------



## Iveka (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the answer 

After intense research on different forums, it does seem that visa durations vary extremely.

My boyfriend is Canadian as well, and it seems that the UAE and Canada have had some disputes in the past months, maybe that will affect the whole process negatively as well 

As for now, I just really hope it's going to get ready on time so we can have a steady apartment soon.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can he actually enter the country with a visit visa? Does he already have one pre-arranged because that is the new policy with Canadians, they have to apply for a visa in advance.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Iveka said:


> Now they want him to enter via visit visa this thursday and wait until the residence visa is issued, then drive to the Omani border and renew his visa status to resident.


there is some info missing here, or incorrect.

if he is issued a residence visa, he need not drive anywhere. 

i'd say your partner should "growl" a little and inquire the hr people what's happened to the visa. if that company is that prestigious, they should have a visa officer who does the routine, and so it shouldn't be a problem to follow up on the matter.

it helps here to insist. nicely and politely, but persistently. otherwise, things get done by pure luck.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Please see answers in blue. 



Iveka said:


> Hello expats!
> 
> I need some info about the duration of issuing a residence visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The Visa should be done by the time you arrive here. At the moment they are taking 2 weeks max. After that he should be fine to rent a place. Alternatively there are heaps of places you can stay for a week, i.e serviced apartments, short term deals. As always check dubizzle


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

Iveka said:


> Hello expats!
> 
> I need some info about the duration of issuing a residence visa.
> 
> ...


I'm a bit confused. My understanding is that your boyfriend would have to physically be in Dubai to get a residence visa. When he gets a residence visa, why would he need to drive to Oman? 

Where is he now? if he is in Dubai, does he have a housing allowance? Some employers will cover the cost of a serviced apartment until you can find an apartment for long term residence. If it is a prestigious company, they may have an allowance for that


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

It took my husbands company less than a week to process my visa. We turned in the paperwork on December 29th, and the visa was issued yesterday, tuesday the 4th january. My next step is bloodwork, and xray. Then i'm free and clear.

She was saying that the boyfriends company wants him to come out here on a visit visa, and expect him (based on old rules) to do a visa run to Oman if his residency visa is not finished by 30 days time. It seems the company forgot the new visa rules, forgot that he will have to be out of the country for 30 days before he returns. Tell him to keep contacting the company and put pressure on them to get this visa processed - it seems the only way to get things done here is to figuratively light fires under a**es.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

There are a few good questions already pointed out by others - eg: I understand residency can only start when the applicant is in the country?!?!

Anyhow - We arrived about a month ago and my residency is still in process ... I have a slightly different situation so my processing time will take longer. On that note - your BF should be able to rent his own place without his residency. We just moved in to our own place and all we needed was a letter from my employer stating that residency is in process. This letter was required by the real estate agent to setup our tenancy agreement as well as at DEWA to setup up our water/electricity. 

The only major problem is the cheque(s) for rent. If his company is paying the landlord directly and they can issue local UAE cheques, you'll be fine but if you are making the payment yourself and then getting reimbursed, then you'll have an issue since your BF will not be able to get local cheques until he has residency.

So depending on when he's coming and how efficient he is in finding an apartment, he could potentially have his own place sorted out by the time you arrive - provided that his company will issue him the letter and manage the rent payment.

Hope that helps - GL


----------

